# Community > Resource Library >  Stalking the seasons round

## allister

Has anyone got a copy of stalking the seasons round they would like to sell? I got it out of the library in invercargill I thought I might buy a copy to be able to refer back to. 
I messaged a guy on trademe who is selling one ,today because I'm up in Hamilton for the week but it hasn't gone well.
Trade me auction 1346996590   
Have a look at the auction questions.

----------


## ROKTOY

> Has anyone got a copy of stalking the seasons round they would like to sell? I got it out of the library in invercargill I thought I might buy a copy to be able to refer back to. 
> I messaged a guy on trademe who is selling one ,today because I'm up in Hamilton for the week but it hasn't gone well.
> Trade me auction 1346996590   
> Have a look at the auction questions.


Well that was bizarre.

----------


## Shahin

What a wanker  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## stretch

I've got one you can BORROW, but then I guess you can do that with the library copy...

----------


## Ricochet

Thanks for the laugh! What a weirdo.

----------


## allister

> I've got one you can BORROW, but then I guess you can do that with the library copy...


Thanks for the offer. Another will come up for sale. I bought the hunters companion by the same authors and am currently reading that.

----------


## Pauli

PM sent.

----------


## bully

> What a wanker


What he said.
I got one not too long ago, I didn't think they were hard to find.

Oh a quick Google says mines worth a fortune too, maybe trade for a Auckland house.

----------


## longrange308

I Can buy if you want and send down

----------


## allister

I have a copy getting dropped at my motel. Thank you Pauli. Top bloke.

----------


## Gibo

What a dickbag!!

----------


## Pengy

Ask away guys n gals 

STALKING THE SEASONS ROUND - ROGER LENTLE & FRANK SAXTON | Trade Me

Lets waste this sellers precious time  :Wink:

----------


## northdude

Check out second hand book shops I've got quite a few good books from them

----------


## Matt-j



----------


## 223nut

best laugh i've had all day cheers guys! wanting to know what the 2 unanswered questions are now...

i've had my eye out for a copy for a while now, as stated second hand shops, library sales and garage / car boot sales.

----------


## Awaian

wow, guess some guys don't get out often....
potlicker, what a hoot!

----------


## Matt-j

@Pauli presumably that's yourself - I look forward to the "helpful, humble & non-chipped scapula fashion, possibly with sensitive undertones" of your response  :Wink:

----------


## Shearer

Thanks @Pengy. Just jumped in myself  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## allister

just picked up a copy of stalking the seasons round from the front desk of my motel upon arriving back from the fieldays. Massive thanks to @Pauli. I owe you a beer or something mate!

----------


## Pengy

[QUOTE=Matt

That will be me  :Thumbsup:

----------


## allister

If this guy is so sick of being pestered by people asking for buy hows as he says why doesn't he put no buy nows in the item description? I think he has just lashed out at me and unfortunately I'm not a mind reader... He had buy nows on other auctions or I wouldn't have asked.

----------


## MSL

Bullshit, prove you were at fieldays

----------


## allister

Here is a picture of the book dropped at my motel in Hamilton today by @Pauli. I will take photos at the show for you tomorrow if you require further proof.

----------


## allister

I snapped them towing the westpac rescue helicopter past me on set up day.

----------


## Biggun708

Is that you in the high vis at the back?????   No further proof required...


> Attachment 70588
> I snapped them towing the westpac rescue helicopter past me on set up day.

----------


## allister

No sorry I'm behind the camera. I could take a picture of the book infront of the helicopter tomorrow perhaps? :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pengy

> No sorry I'm behind the camera. I could take a picture of the book infront of the helicopter tomorrow perhaps?


Nothing will be enough proof to the TM seller  :Sad:

----------


## Tahr

Its infected his other books now. The Bennet one.

----------


## Sideshow

Ha that was out there? WTF guess he doesn't get out much.

----------


## Pengy

Well he/she has worked out who I am  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Matt-j

He - Graham

----------


## sako75

How are the Fieldays this year? 5 years I've done there were good
Mate is doing his 12th year there. He was over it yesterday by 10am.
hope you are enjoying the warm and clear skies  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## allister

> How are the Fieldays this year? 5 years I've done there were good
> Mate is doing his 12th year there. He was over it yesterday by 10am.
> hope you are enjoying the warm and clear skies


.  Frosty first thing but suns out now and it's much better.
I've been going to fieldays since about 2000 with our product.

----------


## Sideshow

> Well he/she has worked out who I am


A nasty peck? :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

I have my suspicions  about Grahams id too  :Wink:

----------


## Blisters

Tbh he's pretty funny and its well written, I love how your question was the straw that broke the camel's back

----------


## Pengy

If it is the person that I strongly suspect it to be, just sing the praises of 1080 to him. He will most likely black list you  :Wink:

----------


## allister

Looks like trademe has removed my question on his auction and his replies to me.

----------


## Pengy

I had noticed

----------


## Lukeboer

Hi Mate

I find this guy very useful on books and older books he sells them at a good price with shipping, just email him and see if he has a new copy

----------


## 7mmsaum

My copy is out in the forum somewhere 

It might surface

----------

